# Extra set of #62 heads. Need help for me to decide what I should do with them.



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

When I bought my '69 GTO last year, the engine had been completely disassembled. I got 2 sets of #62 heads with it. 
The original set that the engine came with from the factory at one time had had hardened valve seats installed in them. This was done done by a prior owner to the guy that sold me the car. Not long after he bought it, one of the heads dropped a seat. The damage done to the head and block wasn't that severe but he opted to find a virgin set of heads and he found a set that even had a date code very close. He had those gone through by a machine shop with new valves. So these heads are the ones I used for the engine build.

Here's photos of the old original heads:








































I'd like to sell them but I don't know if they would be desirable to anyone or not. Plus I have no idea what they would be worth to know if they are even practical to try and sell. Not much market for these locally since I live in smallish city and the big cities (Dallas, San Antonio and Austin) are all about 200 miles away from here. 

Anyway, advice of any kind will be appreciated.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I’m curious to see responses. I too have a set of 62 heads lying around. I’m about 100 miles from Dallas and Austin, but have not looked into selling these because I figured there was not much desire for them anymore. i hope I’m wrong


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That one port that dropped the seat and "boogered up" the opening is going to be the problem. I'm not sure that can be repaired at all. If it is, it would likely require machining out for a replacement seat insert with a much larger outside diameter, and I'm not sure if such seat inserts are available.
Trying to reuse it as is and fit another seat insert in it is guaranteed to fail again, and probably as soon as the engine is started, because there's not enough 'meat' left from the 12 oclock position around to about the 3 oclock position to hold the insert in securely.

62's are as good as any other D-port heads, and better than most because they've got the larger valves and screw in studs.

I don't know what the current 'market price' is for a good set.

Bear


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

I was assuming that area could be repaired with welding and machining. But I don't know that.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Welding cast iron is a very difficult, time consuming, and expensive process. It's not at all like welding regular mild steel.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

I guess I should have asked the guy that owns the machine shop that build my engine about the repair. I texted him the photos in case he was interested in having the heads. He said he doesn't do enough Pontiac engines anymore to want them but did say he would save my text in case he runs across anyone who may want them.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Assuming the same exact process was used to install the other 7 exhaust hard seats, I would always be wondering when the next one is going to fall out.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Agree. It would seem that anyone interested in using these heads (including me) would want to have them all re-done by a machinist more competent than who did the installation of these.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

I don't have a feel for what that would cost. It it didn't add too much to the cost of a normal valve job, the heads might still have some value to someone.


----------

